

L20n - Localization by Mozilla - Skalman
http://l20n.org/

======
pizzapiepeet
Why L20n? There's only 10 characters between the L and n in localization.

~~~
thegoleffect
Apparently, it is supposed to be a play on 2 in Localization 2.0. Not a great
name imo, but it is pretty easy to remember I guess.

